# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά lovebird, αποριες!

## sword13

Χαιρετε φιλοι των πτηνων...

αφοτου πεθανε ο ALEX μου,   ::   ::  ,σκευτομαι να παρω ενα αλλο παπαγαλο μικρου μεγεθους!
τελεικα κατελειξα να παρω ενα lovebird  ::  ! Αλλα πριν το αγορασω, εχω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με τη διαμονη του, τον χαρακτηρα του, τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του!

1. χρειαζεται ειδικα διαμορφομενο κλουβι; ή κανεικι αυτο που ηδη εχω απ' το budgie μου;
2.τι ειδους σπορους τρωνε τα lovebirds;
3.να παρω 1 για αρχη και μετα(αφοτου εξημερωθει) να παρω και 2ο;
4.εχω ακουσει πως πρεπει νατουσ αλλαζουμε παιχνιδια ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα, για να μην βαριουντε (ειναι αληθεια);  :eek:  
5.τι παιχνιδια μου προτεινεται να του αγορασω;
6. στην εκπαιδευση τους αλλαζει κατι ή ειναι τα ιδια βηματα με τα budgie;
7.πως να αρχισω την εκπαιδευση;  ::  

συγγνωμη που σας κουρασα με τις αποριες μου, ευχαριστω  ::   προαιρετικα!  ::

----------


## sword13

::   ::   ::  ...  :sad:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vas

> Χαιρετε φιλοι των πτηνων...
> 
> αφοτου πεθανε ο ALEX μου,    ,σκευτομαι να παρω ενα αλλο παπαγαλο μικρου μεγεθους!
> τελεικα κατελειξα να παρω ενα lovebird  ! Αλλα πριν το αγορασω, εχω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με τη διαμονη του, τον χαρακτηρα του, τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του!
> 
> 1. χρειαζεται ειδικα διαμορφομενο κλουβι; ή κανεικι αυτο που ηδη εχω απ' το budgie μου;
> 2.τι ειδους σπορους τρωνε τα lovebirds;
> 3.να παρω 1 για αρχη και μετα(αφοτου εξημερωθει) να παρω και 2ο;
> 4.εχω ακουσει πως πρεπει να τουσ αλλαζουμε παιχνιδια ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα, για να μην βαριουντε (ειναι αληθεια);  
> ...


1.βάλε μια φωτογραφία του κλουβιού σου για να σου πούμε.. τα lovebirds πάντως χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερο κλουβί απο τα budgie,ειδικά αν είναι άγρια και δε βγαίνουν για πτήση
2.τι θες να πεις με αυτή την ερώτηση?αντί να πας να ζητήσεις σπόρους για budgie θα ζητήσεις για lovebird..όσο αφορά φρούτα λιχουδιές κλπ τα ίδια
3.πάρε το ένα και μετά βλέπεις και για δεύτερο..σιγά σιγά
4.αλήθεια είναι,επίσης τα λοβ ασχολούνται ΠΟΛΥ με τα παιχνίδια τους,και τα ψηλοκαταστρέφουν μια εύκολη και οικονομική λύση είναι να παιρνεις παλιά παιχνίδια και προσθέτοντας πράγματα να τα αλλάζεις
5.θα πάρεις το πουλάκι και θα μάθεις τις προτιμήσεις του,εμένα αποθείται απο τα πλαστικά,λατρεύει τα ξύλινα ,τα δερμάτινα και τα σχοίνινα
6.οχι
7.δες το φόρουμ της εκπαίδευσης!

----------


## demis

αυτα α πουλακια ειναι καταπληκτικα οπως ολα! οταν το παρεις θα το αφησεις για λιγο καιρο σε υσηχεια και μετα απο λιγες μερες θα πηγαινεις διπλα του θα του σφυριζεις θα του μιλας!  εγω το εχω συνεχεια μαζι μου και στην τηλεοραση και στον υπολογιστη καθομαι στην καρεκλα και εχω το κλουβι διπλα μου σε αλλη καρεκλα, εχει εξηκειωθει πολυ με την ανθρωπινη παρουσια αλλα δεν ειναι εξημερωμενο! καλυτερα να το αφησεις για αεκρετο καιρο μονο του μεχρι να σε συνηθισει και μετα του παιρνεις το παρεακι του! εγω προς το παρων δεν χρειαζεται να του βαλω ταιρι γιατι εχει παρεα εμενα ομως αν το δω  να αναζητα παρεα θα παω να του παρω, απο παιχνιδια βαλε μια μεγαλη ποικιλια εγω της εχω βαλει μεσα και μικροσοπικα αρκουδακια μπρελοκ και τους εχει βγαλει τα ματια και τη μυτη!

----------


## marlene

> της εχω βαλει μεσα και μικροσοπικα αρκουδακια μπρελοκ και τους εχει βγαλει τα ματια και τη μυτη!


επ, επ.. με συγχωρείτε για το εμβόλιμο, απλώς χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή με τα μικροαντικείμενα που δίνουμε στους παπαγάλους ως παιχνίδια και δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί από την αρχή για το σκοπό αυτό!.. Πήγα να την πατήσω άγρια πρόσφατα, όταν φτιάχνοντας ένα παιχνιδάκι για κοκατίλ, η γυάλινη γάντρα που πήγα να σφίξω μου έγινε θρύψαλα στα χέρια! Και επειδή δεν είμαι ακριβώς χειροδύναμη, θα μπορούσε άνετα αυτή η χάντρα να έχει σπάσει στο στόμα του κοκατίλ μου! 
Θέμη, προφανώς δεν έχω δει τα μπρελόκ που έβαλες, αν θέλεις όμως παρατήρησε το lovebird σου και βεβαιώσου πως δεν καταπίνει τπτ από ό,τι μπορεί να αποκολληθεί.. Υπάρχουν πολλά πουλιά που παίζουν με μικρά πραγματάκια (πχ χάντρες) δίχως να δοκιμάζουν να τα φάνε, επειδή όμως συμβαίνει κ το αντίθετο κ το πουλί μπορεί να έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα μετά, καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να τους παρατηρούμε όταν παίζουν με κάτι επίφοβο. Βέβαια, σε περίπτωση που είμαστε προσεκτικοί, το να αυτοσχεδιάζουμε στη δημιουργία παιχνιδιών για τους μικρούς μας, είναι ιδιαίτερα θετικό...!!!   ::   ::  

Γιάννη, το θέμα των παιχνιδιών μη σε αγχώνει..! (εμένα κάποτε με άγχωνε πολύ) ένα..μικρό οπλοστάσιο από καμιά 10αριά παιχνιδάκια που τροποποιείς και ανανεώνεις είναι υπεραρκετό για να κρατήσει το μελλοντικό σου μικρούλι απασχολημένο! ρίξε ξανά μιά ματιά στην ανάλογη ενότητα και περίμενε να γνωρίσεις το νέο σου πουλάκι! Όπως σου γράφει και η Βασιάννα, θα σου δείξει το ίδιο τι προτιμα και τα πράγματα θα κυλήσουν φυσικά!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## demis

θα βγουμε εκτος θεματως παλι αλλα πρεπει να πω πως  οταν λεω ματια και μυτη δεν εννοω εκεινες τις μπυλιτσες που εχουν τα συνηθισμενα λουτρινα ειναι απο κορδωνια και τα λυπα δηλαδη ειναι απλη κλωστη τα ματια και η μυτη. πηρα μερικα απο ενα παλιο παιχνιδακι του ανυψιου μου που ειναι 8 μηνων εχεις δυκιο ομως που το αναλεσησες γιατι πιθανων να το εβλεπε καποιος και να εβαζε καποια ακαταληλα μπρελοκ ας πουμε για το πτηνο του! γι αυτο συγχωρεστε με που βγηκα εκτος θεματος, αλλα επρεπε να το διευκρινισω.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη σου απάντησαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,εγώ θα συμπληρώσω..
αν θέλεις πουλάκι που θα είναι κοντά σου και για ταίρι του θα έχει εσένα,καλό είναι να πάρεις ένα μικρό ταϊσμένο στο χέρι.Και αυτό θα το βρεις από ιδιώτη και όχι από πετ σοπ.Έτσι τα πράγματα στην εκπαίδευση θα είναι πιο εύκολα,αν φυσικά και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού βοηθήσει.
Επίσης αν έχεις σκοπό να του πάρεις ταίρι αργότερα και κάποια στιγμή να έχεις και γέννες,πρόσεξε το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις να μην είναι υβρίδιο αλλά "καθαρόαιμο" του είδους του.Στα υβρίδια αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να είναι στείρα και να μη μπορούν πότε να αποκτήσουν απόγονους.

[ot:14k4chtx]Μαρλεν ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση  :: [/ot:14k4chtx]

----------


## sword13

Vageli, εαν ηξερα καποιον ιδιωτη που να δινει μικρα   ::  ταισμενα στο χερι, φυσικα θα επερνα ενα απ' αυτα, αλλα εγω δεν ξερω  ::   κανενα, μηπως μπορει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει, πανω σε αυτο το θεμα;   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vas

απαγορεύεται απο τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ η διαφήμιση εκτροφέων!

----------


## vagelis76

> Vageli, εαν ηξερα καποιον ιδιωτη που να δινει μικρα   ταισμενα στο χερι, φυσικα θα επερνα ενα απ' αυτα, αλλα εγω δεν ξερω   κανενα, μηπως μπορει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει, πανω σε αυτο το θεμα;


Το είπε και η Βασιάννα παραπάνω,είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ που σεβόμαστε και υποστηρίζουμε όλοι μας γιατί συμφωνήσαμε σε αυτόν κατά την εγγραφή μας.
Προσωπικά εγώ δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω,είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο το είδος που ψάχνεις και αν το ψάξεις με υπομονή, σίγουρα θα βρεις ένα μικρό πουλί ταϊσμένο στο χέρι.

----------


## sword13

Σημερα πηγα σε 4 pet shop και ρωτησα τιμη για lovebird   ::   μου εδειξαν μερικα (1 peach face/2 masked/2 fichers/1 albino) για τα οποια μου εδωσαν τις εξης τιμες:46Ε /42Ε (το1)/50Ε(το1) /39Ε.

πιστευσα λοιπον πωσ αφου (οσα ειχε το καθε πετ), ηταν σε ενα κλουβι, καποια απ' αυτα θα ηταν ζευγαρι. Ομως οι πετσοπαδες, οταν τουσ ρωτουσα  ''ειναι ζευγαρι;'' μου απαντουσαν ''παρε οποιο θες'' ή ''αυτο δεν μπορουμε να το μαθουμε''  :eek:   :eek:  .
Επειδη λοιπον, ολα αυτα μου φανηκαν περιεργα, ειπα να ρωτησω τη γνωμη σας! 

Τα πουλακια  ::   παντως οσο τα ειδα ηταν ενταξη στην πληοψηφια τους. ::  
 ::   ::

----------


## vas

Γιάννη όντως δε μπορείς να ξέρεις αν είναι ζευγάρι εκτός κι αν κάτσεις με τις ώρες εκεί και τα παρακολουθεις,ρίξε μια ματιά στη χρυσή ευκαιρία,υπάρχουν πολλοί που δίνουν lovebirds είτε εξημερωμένα είτε απο δικές τους γέννες μικρά (το αριστερό πουλάκι στο αβαταρ σου είναι ιβρύδιο,μελέτησε καλά τα χρώματα που έχει η κάθε ράτσα λοβ έτσι ώστε να μη σε κοροϊδέψουν και πάρεις στείρο πουλάκι,εκτός και αν δε σκέφτεσαι με τίποτα αναπαραγωγή οπότε πάω πάσο)

----------


## demis

εχει δυκιο η βασσιανα.  τα ιβρυδια και αυτα πουλακια ειναι αλλα αν θες αναπαραγωγη φυσικα να παρεις καθαρη ρατσα, τωρα με τις τιμες οσο θθελουν τις κοπανανε, εγω ας πουμε που εχω ιβρυδιο μου το πηρανε 55 ευρω μου ο πηρανε δωρο αλλα παρολου που ξερανε απ οτιμες μου το πηρανε γιατι ηταν το μονο που βρηκανε μεσα σε ολη την ξανθη και ηταν υγιες. να σου πω τη γνωμη μου αν εχει λιγο καιρο που τα φερανε τα πουλια στο πετσοπ τοτε πιθανοτατα να μην ειναι ζευγαρι ακομα, συνηθως τα φερνουν κατα τελη σεπτεμβριου το πολυ

----------


## sword13

Δεν με ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη, οποτε δε με ενδιαφερει το πουλακι  ::   να ειναι ρατσας!

Επισης δεν ξερω ποτε τα εφεραν στο πετ, ομως και να ρωτησω, συγουρα θα μου πουν ''τωρα πριν 2-3 μερες''

την πεμπτη θα παω σε 1 πετ-σοπ, για να παρω 1 που βρικα (υβριδιο).

λετε να παρω κι καποιο clicker (θα με βοηθησει να το εκπαιδευσω;  ::   )  

Επισης βρικα σε ενα πετ-σοπ και 1 λουρακι ,σαν aviator harness, για μικρα τροκτικα και πτηνα, μονο 4,50Ε  :eek:

----------


## demis

αχ νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ νωρις για κλικερ και λουρακι το πουλακι φανταζομαι δεν θα ειναι και εξημερωμενο, θεωρω οτι η εκπεδευση με την εξημερωση ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα. η εξημερωση ειναι οταν ενα αγριο ζωακι το κανουμε ηρεμο και η εκπεδευση ειναι οταν του μαθαινουμε διαφορα κολπα οπως να ερχεται οταν το φωναζουμε και πολλα αλλα, μη βιαζεσαι καθολου εγω τα καταφερα μετα απο 2 μηνες να τρωει που και που κανενα σπορακι απο το χερι μου εξω απ οτο κλουβι και αυτο γιατι το πουλι παρολου που δεν ειναι εξημερωμενο δεν φοβαται τους ανθρωπους απλα δεν καθεται να το πιασεις με τιποτα με λιγα λογια δνε φοβαται τους ανθρωπους αλλα το ανθρωπινο χερι (μαλλον ειχε ασχημες εμποιριες). αν φοβοταν τους ανθρωπους πιστευω οτι θα μου επαιρνε πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο να του μαθω να ερχεται να παιρνει φρουτακια απο το χερι μου. το μονο που εκανα ηταν να το εχω διπλα μου με το κλουβι του ολη μερα που και να πηγαινα μεσα στο σπιτι. α ξεχασα να σου πω σκεψου το καλα για υβριδιο γιατι τωρα λες οτι δεν σε ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη ομως μπορει να τυχει να του παρεις καποια στιγμη ταιρι για παρεα και να τα βλεεπεις τοσο ευχαριστημενα και αγαπημενα και να λες αν ηταν ιδιας ρατσας τωρα θα ειχαμε μικρα και να το μετανιωσεις. εγω θα του παρω ταιρι αν δω οτι δεν εχω χρονο για να ασχολουμαι μαζι του και το βλεπω να βαριεται!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γιάννη, εμένα μου φαίνονται περίεργες αυτές οι διακυμάνσεις τιμής που σου είπαν στο πετ σοπ! Επειδή προσωπικά είμαι καχύποπτη με τα πετ σοπ, θα πρότεινα να ρίξεις μιά ματιά σε αγγελίες. Ορίστε το site της Χρυσής Ευκαιρίας www.xe.gr . Εκεί σίγουρα έχει πολλά πουλάκια. Φυσικά πριν αποφασίσεις μπορείς να ζητάς να βλέπεις τα πουλιά πρώτα.
Πάντως, δεδομένου οτι δεν θα πάρεις ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, καλύτερα είναι να πάρεις δύο, αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα. Τα lovebird είναι πουλιά που εξημερώνονται δύσκολα σε σχέση με άλλους παπαγάλους. Ίσως και ποτέ να μην μπορέσουν να γίνουν εντελώς ήμερα, χωρίς όμως γι' αυτό να φταις εσύ.
Όσο για το λουρί, μην το σκέφτεσαι καν...
Σχεδόν ποτέ ένα πουλί (πόσω μάλλον ένα lovebird) δεν το δέχεται επάνω του, αν δεν το έχει μάθει απο 2-3 μηνών το πολύ.

----------


## demis

εγω δεν το πιστευω αυτο πως ειναι δυσκολα στην εξημερωση Αν ειναι μονα τους απλα αν ειναι με παρεα ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο, το δικο μου ειναι πανω απο ενως ετους και το εχω δυο μηνες ομως καταφερα να το κανω να τρωει απο το χερι μου πολυ γρηγορα  και ηταν ενα ολοκληρο χρονο μεσα στο πετσοπ  με αλλα πουλια. εγω πιστευω οτι ηταν εξημερωμενα και οτι τα πηγε στο πετσοπ καποιος που ειχε γεννα και αγριεψε λιγο γιατι δεν εξηγηται απλα πιστευω πως τα κοκατιλ και τα μπατζυ ειναι φουλ πανευκολο λογο χαρακτηρα να εξημερωθουν και τα λοβμπιρντ ειναι σχετικα δυσκολα σε σχεση με αυτα, δεν ανοικουν στην κατοιγορια των πουλιων που σπανια εξημερωνωνται απλα θελουν λιγο παραπανω κοπο

----------

